
Swift Hack Probe Expands to Up to a Dozen Banks Beyond Bangladesh - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-26/swift-hack-probe-expands-to-up-to-dozen-banks-beyond-bangladesh
======
dev1n
From what I've read the 'Swift Hack' was actually just a failure to
reconfigure the server configuration from it's factory settings at the
Bangladesh bank. Not necessarily a hack of the Swift Software, right?

Edit: Source - Bloomberg BusinessWeek magazine (yes I still get this shipped
to my apartment haha)

~~~
rodgerd
> Not necessarily a hack of the Swift Software, right?

It was absolutely a hack of the software. The Swift/Alliance software was
modified to, for example, rewrite the PCL output of print jobs so as to make
sure paper-based reconciliations would match the electronic fraud.

See the informative [http://baesystemsai.blogspot.co.nz/2016/04/two-bytes-
to-951m...](http://baesystemsai.blogspot.co.nz/2016/04/two-bytes-to-951m.html)
for details.

~~~
ryanlol
That doesn't really seem to fit the infosec definition of a hack.

AFAIK so far there's been no evidence of the compromise happening via swift
software.

------
harryf
iOS developers can relax again

